# Orcs& Goblins up for pre-order!



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

THe new Orcs and Goblins are now up for pre-order and boy is it a different kind of book XD

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat440004a&rootCatGameStyle=


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow! That Spider kicks many, many arses. Love it all!

GFP


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

That spider makes me want a full spider army, with some savage orcs for a frenzied killy factor! So a more debased tribal jungley army of greenskins. Though, i think if i brought that spider home my incredibly arachnophobic girlfriend would be decidedly unimpressed


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

The army book is full colour, AND hardback, and they've managed to do that for £5 more then a normal paperback army book? Makes you wonder why the heck they've not done it sooner, or... how much they really could make the plain paperback for...

That said... frikken hell that Giant Spider is so many flavours of awesome!


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

hardback book! does that mean that all new book will done in hardback as well?
i hope they give the option of a softback book as well, as i buggered if im gona lug around a hardback all the time want a game


----------



## vulcan666 (Jun 19, 2010)

i am temepted to start orcs and goblins now and i dont even like them! god they have done some stunning work with them though, guess this means the next white dwarf is going to be all about them and they will have a massive fight


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

That spider is a beast, me and a friend had talks of converting some night gobbo's on the back and having a arachnarok cave spider, all the goodness of fanatics to boot. 

Love the new hardback idea, more durable is better in my book.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I will admit that those are some sexy looking models, but I don't see the necessity of a hard back book. It is almost $10 dollars US more than a normal book. When an army book is cresting the $40 mark it is getting to be a little much.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I was just wondering something... I doubt that Orcs and Goblins going hardback is a one off... I mean, why do it? Its not listed as a collectors edition or anything... Soo.. does this mean that future Army book and maybe Codexes for 40k will go hardback too?


----------



## vulcan666 (Jun 19, 2010)

why not. we need them to play so if they go hardback the price will go up and we have to buy them. whats the next 40k release? gray knights? if that is hardback then we will know what gamesworkshop is up to


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

If all books go hardback I'll both happy and angry. They should be more durable, but unless a paperback is also offered, it's just too expensive!

That spider is amazing. I'm hoping to see some nid conversions based on :grin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Some nice stuff, wonder if this is the lot or will we get more mid month? i love the "BIG STABBA"


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Kinda makes me lean towards switching to Flames of War. The books may be more expensive, but the armies aren't going to change every few years (with the necessity of buying a new book at ever-inflating prices). Do we NEED a full color army book? When all the really important parts are text? There'd better be a softbound version in the near future!


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The difference is $8 for a book you buy once? Is that such a big deal?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Durzod said:


> Kinda makes me lean towards switching to Flames of War. The books may be more expensive, but the armies aren't going to change every few years (with the necessity of buying a new book at ever-inflating prices). Do we NEED a full color army book? When all the really important parts are text? There'd better be a softbound version in the near future!


 warhammer has always changed every few years and always will, that why GW is still kicking around and other games have sold and ran out of ideas and disappeared, plus just because you assume flames of war wont change in a few years does not mean it wont, they are a business just like GW and when sales dry up, things will change and you will be expected to hand over more cash if you want to carry on with the hobby.

Do we need a full colour book? not really but they are unlikely to release two different army books, so if your sticking around you might have to get used to it.:dunno:
Personally i would prefer them to releases a non fluff version as i find very little interest in that side of the hobby and i know im paying for it, i would prefer to see army books with the costumes and heraldry like in the empire and skaven books, so i can see the differing uniforms,clanz,tribes,sects etc and painted examples of them, but the famous battles and time line and that stuff isnt that appealing


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh my gosh it's everything I wanted! What are the Nasty Skulkers? Assasins?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks the new Savage Orcs look like Calender/Poster boys? They look like they're wearing fur-lined speedos for god's sake.

And the Spider itself, nice. Quite why it's got its arse stuck in the air at a 90 degree angle to the rest of it's body, I'm not sure. Looks like it's about to shit out a stegadon.

Bleugh.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the new Savage Orcs look like Calender/Poster boys? They look like they're wearing fur-lined speedos for god's sake.


They're savages, what do you expect? It'll be worth it just to gross out your enemy!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

There is gonna be a load more characters as well. If you look at the whats new today article, there is a page from the book, open on a bit about a character called 'Gitilla the Hunter'. Cool! 

I am liking the big spear thingy on the savage orcs. apparently it causes d3 impact hit alongside the normal attacks it gets!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Wurrzag =).


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the models and the idea of a hard back book but at over £20 for a book it will be the end of my fantasy involvement as I can't justify the expense.
I still have 3 different O&G books in good condition so don't really see the hard back is more durable angle as relevant and with 4 armies that's just shy of a hundred pounds just to have variety and that's without the other races rulebooks to get a tactical edge.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> warhammer has always changed every few years and always will, that why GW is still kicking around and other games have sold and ran out of ideas and disappeared, plus just because you assume flames of war wont change in a few years does not mean it wont, they are a business just like GW and when sales dry up, things will change and you will be expected to hand over more cash if you want to carry on with the hobby.
> 
> Do we need a full colour book? not really but they are unlikely to release two different army books, so if your sticking around you might have to get used to it.:dunno:
> Personally i would prefer them to releases a non fluff version as i find very little interest in that side of the hobby and i know im paying for it, i would prefer to see army books with the costumes and heraldry like in the empire and skaven books, so i can see the differing uniforms,clanz,tribes,sects etc and painted examples of them, but the famous battles and time line and that stuff isnt that appealing


You see, that's the beauty of historical games, Orders of battle don't change. Doesn't matter how much you want, a panzer division in 1944 remains a panzer division in 1944. If you want to sell more product, you re-sculpt or put out more obscure organizations. There are historical miniatures companies that have been there as long as GW if not longer. They seem to be doing just fine.

And Aramoro, I realize I'll only buy THIS orc army book once, but every so often I have to buy a new one to keep playing the armies I have collected. So forgive me if I dislike paying an arm and a leg for each one.
So far I have yet to wear out any of the MANY softcover army books/codices I have purchased over the years. Maybe I don't fling them across the room enough?

And how many of us can afford to collect all our enemies' army books any more? GW may find they've shot themselves in the foot as gamers decide to just go with the bare minimum to get by. Hmmmm guess trust will come back into vogue. I'll have to trust my opponent to have read and interpreted his army book correctly, as I can't be buying a $37.25 book every month or so. Not and eat.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It looks like Boyz might finally be S4, if you look very closely at the profile-- it's very blurry, but it looks like the same number as the one under Toughness. 

Anyway, hardbacks. In concept, I'm ok with it. I actually wouldn't mind full-color army books and codecies with all the fun stuff in them. However, I'm a little unsure about GW's hardback binders-- my WHFB rulebook basically exploded when dropped off the coffee table (so maybe a foot and a half off the ground...), and I've seen numerous copies of the 40k rulebook with failing binding. Admittedly, GW's softcover binding isn't much better, as pages seem very prone to falling out. 

I'd be willing to pay $40 for the book provided they're able to actually offer a quality product-- one that isn't going to fall apart. Oh, and yes, I do know how to handle books... I grew up around what amounted to a private library-- it's not just me being too rough on the things.

As for the Boyz. New sculpts look solid. It's about time they did plastic Savage Orcs. The $29.00 price tag for 10 is a little iffy, since I think you'll still realistically need units of 30 of them, but that's its own separate debate. The new Wurrzag sculpt amuses me... he's just sort of dancing in the middle of the fight. And I'm really curious to see what the Nasty Skulkers are-- I hope they work like Assassins, because that'd give common goblins something fun and present a reason to bring common gobbo units over night goblins. 

The spider...I can take or leave. It's a giant spider. And that's cool, I guess. As someone with an Orc army, I can't really see myself using one. Unless the playstyle of the army drastically has changed, the army works by having a metric fucking ton of war machines crewed by the little 'uns, which chew up the enemy so the big units of Boyz can go krump 'em. Not sure where the giant spider fits into that plan. Hell, I'm not even sure where it fits into the pure Goblin army plan-- they function the same way, really, but rely on static resolution and "random" things like nets and fanatics to get the job done. If it's able to go beat up other big stuff more efficiently than the giant, then I could see using it, and the giant being devoted to stomping the little 'uns. But beyond that, it just feels like they injected a Stegadon into the army.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Just had a scooby at the Magic Cards - 
Gaze of Mork is a 4D6" Line in Forward Arc, Direct Damaging any model touching it for S4, 7+, Doubling Range (8D6, not 2x4D6) is 18+, and is the Orc Signature.

Sneaky Stabbin is a 12" Targetted Augment, granting AP to melee and range, and granting rerolls to hit and wound against Flank and Rear Charges. 6+ to cast, Goblin Signature, no power up. Spider Banner Wolf Riders with a Sneaky Stabbin' Shaman looks fairly decent.

There are Lore attributes as well - Power of the Waaagh (More Power Dice, easier to cast successive spells?), Sneaky Stealin' (decrease enemy dispel or power?).

I like the looks of this already, and that Goblin is more than "less than Orcs".

As Sneaky Stabbers share the name to same spell, I'm guessing it's pretty much the same effects (Reroll to hit/wound against Flanks/Rears) in a skirmish unit. Gimmicky, perhaps, but nothing major.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Battlewagon anyone?


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> Battlewagon anyone?


Dame you beat me to that idea:laugh:
But i do see an idea to turn that thing into a Bio-Titan for the Nids.


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm good friends with the manager at my local GW, and he said the hardbacks are going to be a new thing for all future army books. Not sure if they're gonna do hardcover Codexes as well.


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> Battlewagon anyone?


HAHAHAHAHa That is just awesome!!!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

InquisitorTidusSolomon said:


> I'm good friends with the manager at my local GW, and he said the hardbacks are going to be a new thing for all future army books. Not sure if they're gonna do hardcover Codexes as well.


I'd suspect it is... when with the current economic climate, the bottom line is all that matters... being able to sell a army book/codex for £5 more, when you've not done much more work to it is a huge profit turn.


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> And I'm really curious to see what the Nasty Skulkers are-- I hope they work like Assassins, because that'd give common goblins something fun and present a reason to bring common gobbo units over night goblins.


they do:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440004a&prodId=prod1120025a

read down the bottom where it says "da black gobbo says"


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I want to start a Savage Orc army with some forest gobbos!


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I've have just gone from from "Don't care about Orcs & Goblins" to "Anyone want to buy a load of Ogre models? I need the money to start my Savage Orc/Forest Goblin army" in about 60 seconds..

The prices of the Orc boar riders and Arak seem reasonable and I like the idea of the full colour hardback armybook too. 

Well done GW:clapping:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Some of those sculpts look rather impressive. Although I depaire that the orcs and gobbos have to have a stegadon equivalent monster in the army. I thought that trolls and the giant did that well enough thank you.

Wurzag is back? AWESOME!!! Makes me wonder whether he can still turn anyone he likes into a squig. That was the best ability ever!


----------



## vulcan666 (Jun 19, 2010)

i belive that they hing that he can! doesnt that make hime like the 40k orc physker?


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

The Son of Horus said:


> It looks like Boyz might finally be S4, if you look very closely at the profile-- it's very blurry, but it looks like the same number as the one under Toughness.


Sadly no...

Clicky.

Look at the third picture of the open rulebook, under the boyz section, you can see the S and T numbers are differnet...sadly this probably means it's still 3 and 4 respectively 

EDIT: My bad, that's WS, not S! You are correct! Huzzah! :victory:


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

wow 45$ Canadian for an army book now? Not to say I don't love the approach, but the price is way to over the top. I could buy a core D&D rulebook for the same price, and it would be thicker, have more illustrations, and I already expect them to be more. 

owell, I'm not a kid who can't afford to pay a little extra anymore, but I feel bad for the younger crowd wanting to get into the hobby.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Who doesnt want one of those spiders? I'm considering getting one purely for awesome value!


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

GreenFaceMonkey said:


> That spider makes me want a full spider army,


GW really hit the mark with this release. Excellent stuff. I can almost forget the Beastmen release now.


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm in the 'must start savage orc/forest gobbo' boat. So I'm wondering if those gobbos on the back of the spider could be stuck to bases and used as forest gobbos on foot. 

Oh gosh I hope so...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Amoeba Bait said:


> Who doesnt want one of those spiders? I'm considering getting one purely for awesome value!


Heck, I don't like Orcs and I'm considering buying that spider. lol.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> The difference is $8 for a book you buy once? Is that such a big deal?


Word.
I dont care jack shit for paying a little more for a book I will use for 5ish years. In fact Id rather pay those extra coins to get a bigger and juicier book then potentially going back to the retarded 3d 40k codex formatk:


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Im kinda pissed at the fact that the books are so expensive aswell as the models tbf. Im sure there are many more like me, who want to make a great army, but only have enough money to start it and then not get anywhere. If i sold all my current models, i reckon i could get around £150 if i sold each one for about half retail price. With that i could buy sweet FA. Im considering even packing in and selling all my paint and models just to find a new hobby, cos GW is way too expensive now.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

vulcan666 said:


> i belive that they hing that he can! doesnt that make hime like the 40k orc physker?


No. It makes him like Wurrzag.


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't play fantasy and I want to buy that book and spider!  I don't like orks and goblins either. But, everything looks so nice, must restrain!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GreenFaceMonkey said:


> Im kinda pissed at the fact that the books are so expensive aswell as the models tbf. Im sure there are many more like me, who want to make a great army, but only have enough money to start it and then not get anywhere. If i sold all my current models, i reckon i could get around £150 if i sold each one for about half retail price. With that i could buy sweet FA. Im considering even packing in and selling all my paint and models just to find a new hobby, cos GW is way too expensive now.


i cant see the logic to your argument, why do you need a lump sum to buy an army when you already have an army? 
If you own an army this release does not effect you in the slightest, if you already own orcs you only need to replace the army book and its not that expensive.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

The new savage Orcs are amazing, even if I don't go for the army, they'll make great models for my Snakebites.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

*Hang on,*



bitsandkits said:


> i cant see the logic to your argument, why do you need a lump sum to buy an army when you already have an army?
> If you own an army this release does not effect you in the slightest, if you already own orcs you only need to replace the army book and its not that expensive.


Hang on, you'v got the wrong end of the stick. I dont have an army. I have 3 official GW models, a cygor, a shaggoth and a lord on juggernaught. The rest of my stuff are scratch built, so not really an army. I have no army books at all. So, basically id have to sell a load of one of models which are basically a portfolio of my work in order to buy a hand full of models. Not ideal. I get how you saw it though, and would have agreed if that had been the case!!


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

must ... buy ..... Arachnarok :crazy:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm not really a fan. Sure, better than the old army book and hooray the OnG got an update, but not really amazing in my opinion. Although if they do Grey Knights, Necrons and Tau with 99% of exactly the same models as they have now, but posable and with this quality of sculpt in plastic, I will be a happy Midnight.

Midnight


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> I'm not really a fan. Sure, better than the old army book and hooray the OnG got an update, but not really amazing in my opinion. Although if they do Grey Knights, Necrons and Tau with 99% of exactly the same models as they have now, but posable and with this quality of sculpt in plastic, I will be a happy Midnight.
> 
> Midnight


Um... I think the whole GK range may need redoing. It is all metal :S


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

had a leaf through the book this afternoon...very cool


----------



## horrorshowmalchick (Aug 16, 2010)

GreenFaceMonkey said:


> Hang on, you'v got the wrong end of the stick. I dont have an army. I have 3 official GW models, a cygor, a shaggoth and a lord on juggernaught. The rest of my stuff are scratch built, so not really an army. I have no army books at all. So, basically id have to sell a load of one of models which are basically a portfolio of my work in order to buy a hand full of models. Not ideal. I get how you saw it though, and would have agreed if that had been the case!!



Get a job?


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Woah, i relly will need to get a job. Orc boys have gone up from 19 for 18.50, to 10 for 18!? GW, you are taking the piss big time.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Wait have they changed that 20 for £18 ****** I was gonna get that deal for my orks!
is the 20 box still around?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

At least they're good sculpts.

And getting a job, eh, you SHOULD have already had a job by the time you're 17. Delivering papers, clearing tables earns you two boxes of Orcs for a days work. Admittedly, it's a little different than the equivalent of the 4 boxes you'd get for a days work in the past, but still. 

Nobody's forcing you to buy - not to mention, get in the good graces of the store managers, and you'll find them with boxes of old sculpts still stuck away in the back.

(Note to lads out there currently in Stockport - they still have a few sets of the awesome Hordes of Chaos Metal Chaos Knights set hidden away).

Plus, there'll be people selling them off on ebay to pay for the new ones, and online stockists will be purchasing fuck loads of them to cover up for the GW mess up.

All I can say is, as Books are exempt from Tax, you might as well pay GW for them instead of the models - that way, everything you give them will go towards the hobby rather than 1/5th going to the taxman - and it's often a lot cheaper for, effectively, a £5-£8 per year book, than, as you say, a £2 a model set that needs ~150 for a sizeable flexible army.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Unfortunately jobs are hard come by where i am. I live in the middle of nowhere, i am job hunting atm though! Just ebayed some bits, got £116 so far  Not bad at all, and my neighbour will employ me in the summer (has a rather large "small holding" thats not quite a farm, so plenty to do there.) 
So, i will be buying some models and collecting an orc army, just not from the big guys. Ebay is my best freind right now


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

You UK bastards, with an ability to get a job by 17. I'm 19, still looking, and not even fast-food places will hire me because the job-market is so competitive. A little more on-topic though, it's a variant set of Orcs, it's not as if you *need* to use Savage Orcs.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Just looking into more detail about the sneaky skulkers. They sound like they have always strikes first and have armour piercing attacks. Sounds cool and not to mention they work in teams of at least 3. Like the old Eshin Triads from SoC.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Just looking into more detail about the sneaky skulkers. They sound like they have always strikes first and have armour piercing attacks. Sounds cool and not to mention they work in teams of at least 3. Like the old Eshin Triads from SoC.


Either that, or you can put up to 3 in a unit like Fanatics. That is, if you are reffering to the fact that there are three in a set.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Just looking into more detail about the sneaky skulkers. They sound like they have always strikes first and have armour piercing attacks. Sounds cool and not to mention they work in teams of at least 3. Like the old Eshin Triads from SoC.


They have always strikes first on the turn they are revealed, plus they have killing blow. Also, additional hand weapons so they come out to having 3 attacks... and its up to 3 per unit.


----------

